
Show HN: Send end-to-end encrypted email from Gmail - conorgil145
https://www.virtru.com/
======
kevin
As I sat on the homepage, the first thing I asked my self was how does this
work? And I am not curious about the actual tech behind it, but:

\- What do I have to do (install, sacrifice, compromise) to make this work?

\- What do other people have to do when they get my messages for me to have
these features?

That video on the home page doesn’t have it, the how it works page didn’t have
it…the video on this business page sort of showed it (I wish that video let me
scrub through the video)…

[https://www.virtru.com/business/](https://www.virtru.com/business/)

It wasn’t until I come across this one slideshow that I finally saw this
screenshot:

[http://cl.ly/image/2Z1V1j1q0O1i](http://cl.ly/image/2Z1V1j1q0O1i)

Honestly, I can’t find where I got that screenshot from now that I’m writing
this down. Anyway, once I saw that…I thought, okay…great…I get it. Now I can
move on.

Mostly, I’m asking myself from the beginning: “So, what’s the catch?” When it
comes to security there’s always going to be one and you should just help me
see everything once and for all. As a designer, I’m caring about the overall
experience…but I can see other people caring less about that. If it’s the IT
guy, he’s thinking…how hard is this deploy? How much does it cost? Is it
REALLY secure? I think some of those answers (substantial ones that aren’t
just bullet points) aren’t easy to find either.

~~~
conorgil145
Kevin,

I saw in your other thread that you would be giving feedback to Show HNs today
and I was really hoping you would come across ours and provide some insights.
Thanks for taking the time to dig through the site and reply with your
thoughts!

We can definitely improve the homepage to answer those basic questions more
directly. I think one thing we need to do is identify the target audience(s)
and try to address each individually. For example, like you said, the
sender/receiver obviously cares most about how it works and what they have to
do to try it out. The IT guy wants to know how it works (is it really secure)
and how to install it.

Do you have any advice for a good approach when there are 2 or more target
audiences you want to have call to actions for on the home page? Perhaps we
need to pick one and then have a clear link for the other target (secondary?)
audience and address their concerns on another page entirely.

~~~
kevin
Separate landing pages for different audiences is good, but you could
definitely put more content on your site.

------
taternuts
I tried this out a bit ago and removing it was like removing a virus

~~~
conorgil145
I am an engineer at Virtru and that is very concerning to hear. Can you
provide any details about went wrong? We hate to see people stop using Virtru,
but if they choose to do so it should be very simple to uninstall and get back
to a clean slate. I want to investigate any issues you encountered and try to
address them.

------
J_Darnley
> Send end-to-end encrypted email from Gmail

Isn't that: install Thunderbird, install Enigmail, send encrypted email?

